# أقوى عروض مؤسسة عبدالعزيز العبيد للتجارة



## الدعيع (9 ديسمبر 2012)

محل (مؤسسة عبدالعزيز العبيد للتجارة ) 





































 أسعاره جدا معقولة 
 الموقع : الرياض , البطحاء , مركز إلكترون 
 للإستفسار عن أسعار البضاعه الرجاء الإتصال على :
 السيد أحمد - رقم الجوال : 0505224608
 السيد محمد - رقم جوال : 0509244403 , رقم هاتف : 4068852​


----------

